# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Volvo Autonomous Solutions, Gothenburg, Sweden

## Airicist2

Volvo Group

volvoautonomoussolutions.com

linkedin.com/company/volvo-autonomous-solutions

President - Nils Chr. Jaeger

----------


## Airicist2

"Volvo Autonomous Solutions, Uber Freight Announce Partnership"

December 14, 2022

Uber Freight

----------

